# Wrong spark plugs put in, misfire cylinder 2 and 3



## Smurphy0314 (Dec 12, 2020)

The wrong spark plugs were put in my car. I have had misfire issues ever since. I did not know they were wrong and drove my car for probably a month before realizing. Since then I have changed the coil pack and the fuel filter, and have cleaned injectors and catalytic converter. I just found out yesterday that they were the wrong ones and replaced them with the new ones. I thought this fixed the issue but after driving the car for about an hour engine light came back on (2016 VW TSI) and the misfire came back... codes say misfire on cylinder 2 and 3. I have been researching and cannot find what I need to fix or replace to fix this issue. Can someone please help!! I am wondering if the injectors need to be replaced.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Smurphy0314 said:


> The wrong spark plugs were put in my car. I have had misfire issues ever since. I did not know they were wrong and drove my car for probably a month before realizing. Since then I have changed the coil pack and the fuel filter, and have cleaned injectors and catalytic converter. I just found out yesterday that they were the wrong ones and replaced them with the new ones. I thought this fixed the issue but after driving the car for about an hour engine light came back on (2016 VW TSI) and the misfire came back... codes say misfire on cylinder 2 and 3. I have been researching and cannot find what I need to fix or replace to fix this issue. Can someone please help!! I am wondering if the injectors need to be replaced.


How many miles are on your car?


----------



## Smurphy0314 (Dec 12, 2020)

108971


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Smurphy0314 said:


> 108971


Hey So I actually just did this repair a month ago on my 2016 VW Jetta 1.4T . I did the fuel filter too. Which you might want to do as well if haven't. Links for parts https://www.autozone.com/ignition-t...um-replacement-ignition-coil-48849/340966_0_0 https://www.autozone.com/external-engine/spark-plug/bosch-double-platinum-spark-plug-8180/644483_0_0 Here's my YouTube channel 



 of me doing repairs and installs. https://www.autozone.com/ignition-t...um-replacement-ignition-coil-48849/340966_0_0 https://www.autozone.com/external-engine/spark-plug/bosch-double-platinum-spark-plug-8180/644483_0_0 - under 70k in miles


----------

